# Question about where to buy lye



## WILCOX2005 (Sep 22, 2013)

I found this site has any one bought from here?  Where would you sugest i go to buy it sense no one im my area that i have found sells it?
http://www.bulkapothecary.com/raw-i...droxide-lye/?gclid=COPI1ZnlqrkCFek7MgodaUAAtQ

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Trinity (Sep 22, 2013)

Essential Depot usually has some pretty good prices for lye and fast shipping.


----------



## osso (Sep 22, 2013)

Agreed, I have been very happy with Essential Depot for lye.


----------



## alaskazimm (Sep 22, 2013)

Also have a thumbs up here for Essential Depot for lye.


----------



## Moody Glenn (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi! Not sure where you are located but I also agree for you to use Essential Depot. Here is their website: www.essentialdepot.com . They are located in Florida but are quick to ship.


----------



## SpanishlivinginUK (Sep 22, 2013)

How about throes of us the other side if the pond? Any good places for lye in UK??


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Ael (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm in the same boat, down in Aus. I have only found 2 places (In Tas) that carry lye, both of them are 5 hours away by car and won't sell to anyone that won't pick it up in person. I have seen something at the (very small) grocery store that I think I can use, but I'm not entirely sure yet.

You can do what I did which was to use Google. I searched for (in my case) where to by lye in Tasmania.


----------



## sistrum (Sep 22, 2013)

For those of you outside the US or even inside I suppose, have you tried looking for lye at feed stores.  It's common to use it as a disinfectant (which I think has been mentioned) and some of the old timers use it as a wormer.  Might be worth a try?


----------



## sistrum (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh, and one more thing, if you ask at a groc or hardware store ask for drain cleaner then just read the lable to make sure it's 100% lye.  I asked at a Home Depot once and kid didn't ever know what lye was!


----------



## kazmi (Sep 22, 2013)

Where is 'your area'?  Knowing would help with recommendations.


----------

